# Dante, Sonny, and Cousteau (The Team of Champions)



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Good luck!! I was so hoping for photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

_Saturday, 10/2/10, 2:20 p.m., Pre-Show Training with Lauren, Anna, and I_

Dante:
Dante an Lauren are so ready for the show. Dantes knows whenever a show is coming up, so he gets all pretty and collected. He is going to do great in his hunter classes. Lauren has been working with him him since eight a.m., and just put him up. I was so surprised to see he had minimal saddle marks. Dante doesn't sweat much, one of the great things about taking him to a show. Lauren is out at the wash racks, playing with her horse. Dantes loves bathing time. Lauren taught him to do a half rear when he was younger so she could get his stomach. Its so cute to watch them play. As I look out and see the pair, I know that they are meant to be. Lauren always smiles around Dante, even laughs when they knock a rail or don't place in the class. Dante's ears are always forward, and his eyes soft around Lauren. It's almost as if he hears her laugh and smiles. As I look out at my niece and her horse, the only thing I see is love and splashing water. 

Sonny:
Anna is still out in the ring with Sonny, working on straightning her back over jumps. She does this jockey thing at shows, and only now is she doing something about it. Anna is 13, and Sonny is 25. Sonny kinda plots along and does what he needs to do. It looks like he smiles and rolls his eyes if Anna makes a stupid mistake. Sonny is so forgiving, and even though I was angry when Lauren brought him in without permission, he has turned out to be an amazing horse. Anna tries to take the jump long, but Sonny knows. He waits until it's time, and if he feels like Anna isn't read for the big jump, he'll slow down and take it as easily as he can. He's such a good boy, and he loves Anna. Anna is actually the only child that can successfully ride Sonny, even one of my best students, Miranda can't ride him, so she bought her own horse. Even though Anna is lower then Miranda, she is still my favorite students, and I love her as if she were my own daughter, just the way I love Lauren. 

Cousteau:
Cousteau just got put up from a long workout. I looked up the courses we will be jumping tomorrow online, and practiced them with him. His biggest problems were with oxers, and although it looks smooth and graceful when he goes over them, it feels like someone is hitting you in the back. Cousteau is a very fluid mover, and he looks as if he is running on clouds, but try being aboard him. His canter is his best gate, but his trot throws you up a little more then needed. I try to post low, but it's impossible. No, Cousteau could never be a pleasure horse. Yes, Cousteau is a fabulous jumper. I just bathed him and put a summer sheet on him, so he is resting now. He knows a show is coming, because we were practicing being tied to the trailer. He got so excited that he bucked and dented it. I'm not angry, infact it made me laugh. Cousteau in general makes me laugh. But our connection, through riding, minds, and hearts, could outlast anything. 

Anna, Lauren, and I are all done riding for the day, and spending the rest of the day cleaning out the trailer, polishing boots and tack, and cleaning up the barn. I'm taking both of the girl's shopping for new show clothes, and then coming home for a nice steak and mashed potatoes dinner with cream cheese pumpkin pie for desert. Dinner of the champions. Ill be giving the boys some hot mash for dinner, sprinkled with sugar. Dinner of the champion horses xD

-Nikki, Lauren, Anna,
-Cousteau, Dante, Sonny


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Monday, 10/4/10, 9:00 a.m., The Morning After the Show
We got back late last night, and I had no time to blog, very sorry. I'll try to fit everything in here. Please remember that this journal is for the use of you guys, if you want to follow all of the champions, or just one. Subscribing would be great 

Dante:
Yesturday, I thought I saw a completely different horse. I'd never seen Dante with such a stage presence. He captured the hearts of many, I could tell. As he entered the ring, eyes were glued to him. He moved softly and elegantly, as if he were trotting on clouds. Dante and Lauren took home the blue in every single one of their classes, even against my long lost rival Lynda and her horse Fantisize. Dante even got first in his pleasure class!! They beat me in one show, in one class, and instantly thought they were better then me. Oh how I loathe them. Anyways, Lauren was pretty excited and Dante gets a day off 

Sonny:
Since Sonny and Anna only competed in one class, against 14 other riders, I am so proud to say that in their 3'0 Hunter over Fences class, they took home first place. Sonny looked amazing, and Anna had perfect form. In Lauren's low hunter class, they took home second, only because Lauren took a few jumps long. Thats ok though, second is still placing!! She was upset, but got over it once she saw all this first places she had gotten with Dante. As for my pleasure class. I kinda freaked out. I lost my stirrup as they asked for the canter, but slipped it back in last minute. I thought for sure the judge had noticed, but she obviously didn't, for she gave Sonny and I first. Sonny is also resting, eating some mash. I love that old lug 

Cousteau:
I am so proud of Cousteau. We took home first in all of our jumpers classes. He was being such a good boy. Usually, he gets strong in his corners, but he stayed paced throughout the entire show. Even in his grid, he did so well. The judges loved him, and he was a crowds favorite. Anna and Lauren started this big thing, and lets just say that by the end, I think we had taken about 100 pictures with total strangers. xD Cousteau and I failed in pleasure, but still took home 4th!! xD That was the downfall of the day. Cousteau is resting up, and actually lying down in his stall. He is exhausted. 

All of the horses did great, and I will have pictures up soon!!

-Nikki, Lauren, Anna
-Cousteau, Dante, Sonny


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Congratulations! It sounds like a fantastic day was had by all, human and equine.

You must share some of the 100 pics that you took!


----------

